# cotton candy!



## cdobson (Dec 14, 2013)

This was my 2021 grail, got it June 1st(release day) Could not be more chuffed over the wee Candy. Did a little pætining with vinegar vapors for fun. Show yours off and let the circle chuffing begin!


----------



## josherau (Dec 15, 2020)

Cool looking patina


----------



## ProdigalGil (Nov 29, 2019)

cdobson said:


> This was my 2021 grail, got it June 1st(release day) Could not be more chuffed over the wee Candy. Did a little pætining with vinegar vapors for fun. Show yours off and let the circle chuffing begin!
> View attachment 15918195
> View attachment 15918197


what was the treatment process?


----------



## cdobson (Dec 14, 2013)

ProdigalGil said:


> what was the treatment process?


Watch suspended over some white vinegar and contained in a ziplock bag to let some air move but not much. Hold the vinegar in a ramekin at the bottom and a sieve to hold the watch over it. Then just keep an eye on it for the desired level of growth. Vinegar if applied to the watch will work to reverse a process, but if the watch is contained with the gasses it quickly and easily speeds it along.


----------



## GrimFandango (May 8, 2018)

A very bright and fun patina. Cool for summer and the beach. But... not for much else?


----------



## josherau (Dec 15, 2020)

Does that process work on all steel watches?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cdobson (Dec 14, 2013)

GrimFandango said:


> A very bright and fun patina. Cool for summer and the beach. But... not for much else?


Ive already removed the patina, I actually prefer bronze in its mostly clean look. But if a watch can't be good for some joy and fun... what is it good for? Just get a Casio.


----------



## GrimFandango (May 8, 2018)

cdobson said:


> Ive already removed the patina, I actually prefer bronze in its mostly clean look. But if a watch can't be good for some joy and fun... what is it good for? Just get a Casio.


How do you remove the patina? Is that an involved process as well? Can it be repeated as often as you want with bronze watches? I was not aware that was an option.


----------



## ProdigalGil (Nov 29, 2019)

cdobson said:


> Watch suspended over some white vinegar and contained in a ziplock bag to let some air move but not much. Hold the vinegar in a ramekin at the bottom and a sieve to hold the watch over it. Then just keep an eye on it for the desired level of growth. Vinegar if applied to the watch will work to reverse a process, but if the watch is contained with the gasses it quickly and easily speeds it along.


I like it. Proper creative. Sweet Cotton Candy...Sour Vinegar. Sweet and Sour Candy! Floss


----------



## wheelbuilder (Nov 25, 2016)

Really cool looking actually. Generally not a fan of bronze in any state, but this looks good. Congrats!

Sent from my BBB100-1 using Tapatalk


----------



## CaliMex (Jan 12, 2018)

Congratulations on your new Oris! That color really does pop against the light.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

Congrats on your new Oris "Cotton Candy". You mentioned that you have removed the patina, would be interesting to see your watch after the patina has been removed. Enjoy wearing your new Oris.


----------



## ofted42 (Jan 11, 2018)

Wow, not my style but looks good! I like how the patina sets off the blue/green of the dial color.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

The patina was a bit OTT for me but it’s a lovely watch. I’d love to see it now that you’ve stripped it.


----------



## kritameth (Oct 11, 2015)

That is super cool, rock on!


----------



## cdobson (Dec 14, 2013)

post patina removal. The pink has dulled and it looks good asf IMO. So the quickest way to remove bronze patina is lemon juice actually.
Submerge for a few mins, a wash with some soap and a toothbrush and you got a cruft free watch.


----------



## NC_Hager626 (Sep 20, 2018)

cdobson said:


> post patina removal. The pink has dulled and it looks good asf IMO. So the quickest way to remove bronze patina is lemon juice actually.
> Submerge for a few mins, a wash with some soap and a toothbrush and you got a cruft free watch.


Looks good all cleaned up. It looks like the lemon juice treatment did take off some of the brass's sheen.


----------



## malioil (May 7, 2011)

A lovely watch... wasn't so sure when I saw it with the first patina but after removing it, you have a stellar watch!


----------



## RITinker (Apr 19, 2019)

Wow, you are the Louis Pasteur of watch patina.
Thanks for the details of how you did it.

People on WUS often say that no one even notices the watch they’re wearing. That one, especially with the patina, will be noticed.

I love the dial color too. It has such a sunny summer look. Enjoy it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mondo Shizmo (May 2, 2017)

Cool to see the watch out and about on peoples wrist. I love the size and dial but not a huge fan of bronze getting a patina. I love the bronze color though.


----------



## Yukoner1 (Aug 26, 2019)

I tried on this new reference at my AD just last week, and I was super excited about it ! However, it wears really small 😕 I'll post up a pic later, but I personally feel it's too small for my 7.5" wrist. I love everything about the watch, except for its size. I wish they would have made two sizes, ~40mm and ~34mm, one for the guys and one for the gals. I feel they tried to compromise and make one size that _could_ fit both, but then leaves lots of us out. For fun, my wife tried it on and it was too large for her (I don't recall her wrist size but it's very petit).


----------



## Sebi6916 (Sep 23, 2021)

cdobson said:


> This was my 2021 grail, got it June 1st(release day) Could not be more chuffed over the wee Candy. Did a little pætining with vinegar vapors for fun. Show yours off and let the circle chuffing begin!
> View attachment 15918195
> View attachment 15918197


Hello, looks great! How long did you keep it in vinegar gases?? Thanks


----------



## Picaroon (Jul 10, 2014)

Yukoner1 said:


> I tried on this new reference at my AD just last week, and I was super excited about it ! However, it wears really small  I'll post up a pic later, but I personally feel it's too small for my 7.5" wrist. I love everything about the watch, except for its size. I wish they would have made two sizes, ~40mm and ~34mm, one for the guys and one for the gals. I feel they tried to compromise and make one size that _could_ fit both, but then leaves lots of us out. For fun, my wife tried it on and it was too large for her (I don't recall her wrist size but it's very petit).


I found the same thing, especially with he way the bracelet tapered. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## saturnphive (Oct 23, 2017)

I just got the green! God damn i love it! That dial GLOWS in the sun.
quick question- is the bracelet and head bronze coated or solid - it wont rub off if i decide to bounce between statue of liberty and shiny penny, will it?


----------



## leapinglizard (Sep 19, 2020)

saturnphive said:


> I just got the green! God damn i love it! That dial GLOWS in the sun.
> quick question- is the bracelet and head bronze coated or solid - it wont rub off if i decide to bounce between statue of liberty and shiny penny, will it?


Can you post a pic of it please?


----------



## tom5518 (Aug 10, 2010)

saturnphive said:


> I just got the green! God damn i love it! That dial GLOWS in the sun.
> quick question- is the bracelet and head bronze coated or solid - it wont rub off if i decide to bounce between statue of liberty and shiny penny, will it?


Solid bronze.


----------



## demPho (Sep 11, 2021)

I loved this lineup Immediately, not for me, but for my wife. She’s not a watch nerd like us but has taken a liking to this one! We are having our second girl and I want to get her the pink one as a “push present.” My stupid question, as asked above, is surely you can polish bronze back to “like new” ad Infinitum without degradation? If doing a lemon soak, I’d assume the knurling of the bezel and crown lift back to bright fairly easily? Any luster lost? Any experience with an off the shelf bronze polish for comparison? Thanks for any feedback, gonna have the local AD get this one in….I’ll just have to be prepared for “the call!”


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Nate11 (Feb 17, 2021)

cdobson said:


> This was my 2021 grail, got it June 1st(release day) Could not be more chuffed over the wee Candy. Did a little pætining with vinegar vapors for fun. Show yours off and let the circle chuffing begin!
> View attachment 15918195
> View attachment 15918197


Is your wife mad you’ve borrowed her jewelry?


----------

